# Fly fishing LLM



## hanzelkabraden (Aug 14, 2018)

Hoping for some info on fly fishing the Lower Laguna Madre around Port Isabel/Laguna Vista area. Any tips or spots I should try. Just getting into fly fishing and Iâ€™ll be down there quite often any advice is welcome! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

Either go with or call captain Eric Glass

www.captainericglass.com

Joe


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

One of my very good friends, Mark Machado guides down that way. He does both snook & reds. He's also president of the Lower Laguna Madre Fly Fishing Assn. Give Mark a shout!

https://www.snookonahook.com/


----------

